# learning Thai



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

I came to Thailand for one month for the first time this November. I enjoy this wonderful country. I have tried to speak Thai but my very limited vocabulary was even more limited by some tonal problems. I may be able to retire to Thailand next year. I would like to learn basic Thai in the meantime. Could you suggest a good CD or DVD to learn it?

I have also notice that there is two ways to write Thai. The traditional way with letters I don't know and a phonetic way. Is it possible to be understood by a Thai if I write the phonetic way?

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

Most Thai people can not read the roman lettering system.They can only read in Thai if they can read.The "phonetic" way is only to help the westerner learning Thai to pronounce the words and that is not always understood by Thai's because of the tone.This site Courage Software Thai Interactive Language Course Version 2 - Learn To Speak Thai in my opinon, has one of the best Thai language programs available.My second choice was here Thai Language Study Aids - Thai for Beginners by Benjawan Poomsan Becker
I have many others but I have found these two to be the best for me.I had the Rosetta Stone program but I sent it back.The cost was too much and it is all in Thai language with no english translations.Makeing it very hard to understand.Good luck and enjoy your learning experiance.


----------

